# Option d'itinéraire dans plan.



## ddrmysti (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour.
J'ai récemment fais l'acquisition, d'un 5S après trois ans de bons et loyaux services de mon 4. Du coup content d'avoir enfin le guidage vocale pour le GPS, j'ai voulus faire quelques essais mais je ne trouve pas comment régler certaines choses, comme éviter les péages, ou des trucs du genre. C'est pourtant une fonction de base même dans les app gratuites.

Est ce que je n'ai pas cherché au bon endroit, ou est ce que plan est juste totalement basique et ne propose pas d'options d'itinéraire ? 

Merci.


----------



## rgi (20 Octobre 2013)

Franchement utilise google map!

Plans n'a pas la fonctions éviter les péages etc...

Plans en fait c'est juste un truc bien inutile!


----------

